# Duyuru > Gündem >  Tahliyen ve Kadınlar Günün Hayırlı Olsun Mustafa Özbek!

## bozok

*Tahliyen ve Kadınlar Günün Hayırlı Olsun Mustafa üzbek!*



Ergenekonu anlamak için sonuçlarından biri daha açığa çıktı. 

Zaten baştan bu yana sürecin fethullahçı istihbarat, Amerikan misyonerliği çerçevesinde kendini belli eden operasyon ayrıntıları bu noktayı aydınlatmaya yetiyordu. _‘İleri Demokrasi’_ *konseptine uygun olarak; satın alınabilirliği, susturulabilirliği yüksek olanlar bir bir açığa çıkıyor.* 

Uyumlulaştırma, ehlileştirme boyutunda ikinci iddianamede *‘Anadol’* isimli gizli tanıklığıyla *ümit Sayın*’ı öğrendiğimizde de şaşırmamıştık ya! 

Psikolojik bozukluğu, depresif kişilik özelliği maskeleriyle gündemi bulanıklaştırma marifeti göstermişti. _‘İleri Demokrasi’_nin oturduğu rayda direnç göstermenin ne gereği vardı ki, uzlaş, aklan, çık ve yeni görevlere hazır ol! 

Elbette ki uzlaşmanın anlaşılır tarafı, _‘çıkmanın’_ anlamı bellidir de _‘aklandığını’_ düşünme yanılsaması, depresif maskenin olağan bir sonucudur. Depresif halin onu götürdüğü yer yanılsamanın sarhoşluğudur. Kurguladığı yapay gerçeklik olgusunda, kendini inandırdığı kuşku götürmeyecek, aklanma üzerinde yaşadığı yanılsamadır. 

Vicdan muhasebesiyse, onun doğruluğa, dürüstlüğe uzak yüzünde eğreti duran gülünç bir gözlükten ibaret olabilirdi. O da yüz varsa!

*Mustafa üzbek* de, *Sayın* gibi bu aklanmanın huzurunu yaşıyor. 

Bir farkla: maske takmadan, dürüstçe(!) 

Sendikacılığı bıraktığını söylüyor. 22 aylık tutukluluğu ardından demişti ki: 

*“sendikacılık defterini kapattım. O işte yokum. Devletimize hizmet edeceğiz.”*

Onun serbest kalmasını coşkuyla karşılayan, başkanı olduğu Türk Metal Sendikası’na bağlı işçilere nasıl hesap veriyor, anlamak olanaklı değil! 

*Türk-İş’teki AKP operasyonu sonrası belirlenen yandaş sendika anlayışına eklemlenen ve Türk-İş’in genel sekreterinin başkanlık yaptığı sedikanın aklandığını nasıl açıklıyor?* 

Hayretle, merak konusudur. Kendisi nasıl açıklarsa açıklasın, sendikaya bağlı işçilerin onurlu olduğunu ve sadece ama sadece saygılarından sustuklarını düşündürüyor, gelişmeler. Saygının, ancak, kendileri gibi onurlu yaşam mücadelesinde olanlara gösterilebilecek bir erdem olduğunu da unutmamak gerektiğini duyurarak. 

*Mustafa üzbek*’in adaşı, *Mustafa Kumlu*’ya teslim ettiği sendikanın yandaşlığı su götürmeyecek kadar yalın. Bu özelliğini *üzbek*’in tutukluluğunun uzlaşmayla sonuçlanmasının ötesinde bir anlamı varsa o da *Kumlu*’nun eski başkanı olduğu Tes-İş’in, Türkiye’yi pazarlayacak, Batı kapitalizmine peşkeş çekecek AKP’nin kuruluşunda mekan olmasıyla açıklanabilir.

*AKP’nin kuruluş çalışmalarında* *Kumlu**’nun başkanı olduğu Tes-İş’in misafirhanesi AKP’lilere verilmişti.* *Tayyip Erdoğan*, bununla ilgili olarak, Tes-İş’in 2006 genel kurulunda: _“Biz, bu salonlara yabancı değiliz, partimizin temelleri bu salonlarda atıldı.”_ demiştir. *Kumlu*, bu davranışı sonucu Türk-İş hediyesiyle ihya edilmişti.
Türk-İş Eski genel başkanı *Salih Kılıç*’ın ifadeleri, *Kumlu*’nun misyonuyla ilgili bilgi kirliliğini ortadan kaldıracak nitelikteydi: 

*“Kumlu, Cumhuriyet mitinglerine karşı çıkarak, onların karşısında bir başka platform kurulmasını önerdi.”* 

*Kumlu*’nun önerisi, hem sendikal, hem siyasal, hem de sivil toplum alanında karşı bir platformun oluşmasıyla karşılanmıştır. *Kumlu*, elbette sadece Cumhuriyet mitinglerine karşı değildi, onun felsefesine, altında yatan Cumhuriyeti savunma istencine karşı da bir tepki yaşatıyordu. Türk-İş’in, ardından Türk Metal’in yandaş sendika olarak zapturapt altına alınması bunun temel örneklerindendi.

*üzbek*’in çalışmalarını, danışmanlarını susturduğu gerçeğini ilk olarak Ankara Kitap Fuarı’nda yaşamıştım. 

*üzbek*’in Albay eskisi bir danışmanı *“Sen hala yazıyor musun?”* dediğinde beynimden vurulmuştum. Ne yani mücadeleyi bırakacak mıyız diye düşünmüştüm saf saf. 

Tabii bunun Cumhuriyet Strateji Eki boyutu da var. 

Ekte yazdığım yazılar ilgi toplamıştı ve en son *Yıldırım Koç*’un _“Misyoner Sendikalar”_ konulu kitabının değerlendirmesini yazdığım yazı, AB’den para alan sendikalar, Amerikan politikasına eklemlenen ve işçinin değil, kapitalizmin savunuculuğu yapan, yeni dünya düzenine uygun sendikal yapı, bilinen ifadeyle _‘sarı sendikalar’_, anlayışının savunuculuğunu yaptığını yazmıştım. 

*Elbette bu yazı, dolaylı yoldan AB’yle ilişkilerini deşifre eden ve Türk Metal’e de ucu dokunan bir değerlendirmeydi. Cumhuriyet, yazıyı yayınlamadı.* 

Bundan önce de, iş başvurusu için gittiğim TUSAM’da, *Cahit Külebi*’yle olan yakınlığını unutan *Ali Külebi*’nin _“edebiyatı ve şiiri bırakmamı”_ öğütlemesinde duruşu ve İngilizcemin yetersiz olduğunu öğrenmesinin ardından takındığı tavır, Türkçe’yle araştırma yapılabileceğini söylememi gereksiz kılmıştı.


Sendikaların ele geçirilmesi anlamında yaşananlar düşünüldüğünde, anlattıklarımın bireysel bir sorunun ötesinde bulgular olduğunu gösteriyor. 

Hangi zihniyete danışmanlıklar, başkanlıklar verildiği, nasıl ve hangi değerlerle yönetil(eme)diği, ne tür zaaflarla çevrelendikleri, satın alınabilirlikleri gibi verilerin karinesi niteliğindeki davranışları açısından *Mustafa üzbek** ve şurekasının, felsefesini ortaya koyması açısından, gelişmeler önemlidir.*


şimdilerde, Türk Metal Sendikası, _“Kadın İşçiler Büyük Kurultayı”_ hazırlığı yapıyor. 

Başbakan’ın katılımıyla yapılacak ve Türk Metal’e bağlı Büyük Anadolu Oteli’nde, Dünya Kadınlar Gününe özel yapılacak kurultayda: Türk İş Başkanı *Mustafa Kumlu*, Türk İş Genel Sekreteri ve Türk Metal Sendikası yeni başkanı *Pevrul Kavlak*, Devlet Bakanı *Selma Aliye Kavaf* da hizmette bulunacaklar arasında.


*Bülent Arınç*’ın, 

*“Tahliyesinin keyfini çıkarsın. Ama kabadayılık olmaz. Tahliye edilenler sevinsin, beraat edilenler mutlu olsun.”* 

dediği, *Mustafa üzbek*, eseriyle ve teslim ettiği sendikasının yeni politik yapısıyla gurur duyuyordur, muhakkak! 

Tahliye edildiği için ve sendikacılığı bıraktığı için, uzlaştığı için, AKP’nin emperyalizmle ilişkisine kendi işçilerini de teslim ederek kapitalizme hizmet etmenin sevinci içindedir. 

Helal olsun sayın *üzbek*. Tahliyeniz hayırlı olsun!



*Kaan TURHAN* / AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 9 Mart 2011

----------

